# Sobre Protel dxp 2004 y Protel 99



## Ixnay (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola!!

Sabeis si hay alguna forma de guardar los esquematicos en Protel dxp 2004 para poder abrirlos con el Protel 99.

Gracias y salu2.


----------



## JV (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola Ixnay, se puede, tienes que ir a guardar como o save as y elegis el formato de archivo para protel 99 que no recuerdo bien la version pero esta.


----------

